# ايقونات الاثنى عشر رسول اًللفنان سامى حنس



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2011)

* ايقونات الاثنى عشر رسول اًللفنان سامى حنس*



































































​*
*


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2011)

*رسم يدوي" للفنان وائل اسحق


**

















* 
 






​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2011)

*صور رووعه جدااا*

*شكرا ليك استاذي*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور رووعه جدااا*
> 
> *شكرا ليك استاذي*​


منتهى شكرى وأمتنانى
ربنا يباركك يا غاالى​


----------

